# 30-30 reloading question



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I have had a Marlin 336 for a couple of years now and I have been reloading for if for about a year. Recently I have had a problem with the ammunition not loading properly. The round cycles great until I move the lever up, which pushes the live round forward into the chamber. At this point the lever wont close all the way. I thought it may be a trimming problem but the cases were trimmed and chamfered. The bullets are seated to the same size as factory lengths and the bullet is crimped at the connelure. Anyone got any suggestions?

Oh yeah, I am shooting 150 gr hornady sp's and using RCBS dies......don't know if that helps.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If it has not always had this problem... then there is your answer.


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

I also have a Marlin 30-30. Sounds like to me that there is a resizing issue. Make sure your resizing die is properly setup. Before resizing make sure the brass is clean (no tumbling media or debri) If that isnt the problem try trimming the case before resizing, then after resizing check the length. I had a similiar problem but it was only when i used winchester brass instead of my usual remington brass. Hope this helps. Ill post again if i come up with anymore ideas. Happy Reloading!

Steve

:sniper:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds like a sizing die issue to me. If you're not full length sizing I would recommend it for the 30-30. I neck size only most of my reloads except for the lever actions which I full length size. The caming action of a lever needs all the help it can get. Case shell oal is also very critical for the 30-30 and though the 30-30 head spaces on the rim the shoulder will flow brass and have to be set back every few loadings. Just as easy to full length size all the time for reliable loading.


----------

